# getting bored......



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

Im researching for a large show tank 180 gallons or bigger.I was considering frontosa's but Im more of a SA person and enjoy the plants the driftwood and the mixing of diffrent types of fish(tetras,catfish,diffrent types of cichlids).Recently I saw some pictures of large frontosa's and they looked very nice but I have some questions.Are they best kept as a spieces only fish?Do all the variants Have huge humps as mature adults?Im not really into super huge head humps.
Are they skiddish and delicate or out going and hardy?Are they slow growers?I have read through some of the information in the library section and skimmed through some of the posts but Im looking for more of a first hand opinions and expierences from the membership.
my final question is dose anyone ever get bored with there front tanks?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## FLYFISH509 (Dec 11, 2005)

I have 14 Moba's in a 180Gal. They are a fantastic fish. I'll try to answer some of your concerns / ?'s as best I can. If you like Driftwood, plants etc. Front's will do just fine. I've kept Front's with quite a few differant types of Cichlids. Front's are a non-aggressive Cichlid. I've kept them with Mbuna's, Lelupi's, Calvus, even Kindalli's but, Front's should be kept with non-agressive fish, Calvus do very well as will many others. If your looking to breed then spieces only as many differant fish will stress them. Some are a little skiddish, delicate, I'd say no but, what are you comparing them to? Slow growers, no. Mine took 2 - 2 1/2 yrs, males are @ 7" - 8", females 3 1/2" - 5 1/2". Humps, all that I know of have some form of hump, some varients humps are much more pronounced. go to Cyphos.com they're a great group and deal primarily with Front's. As far as getting bored, that's a every persons differant type of thing, Front's have personallity

http://www.cyphos.com


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I also keep fronts, i have mine in a 265 gallon. I added in a blue dolphin and some pink kissing gourami (the full sized kind) and its a interesting tank. I find the tank is very active with so many fronts (7 burundi and 11 mpimbwe, i will thin out males later). They are not boring because while they are peaceful with other fish they can be rather hard on eachother. They can seem like slow growers if your used to rapid growth rates of fish such as oscars etc.. I have had my burundi for a little less than a year, it will be one year in oct. and the alpha and 2 others are about 4 inches now, some i got later are still smaller. Its respectable growth rate overall with the alpha male growing the fastest. I dont find them delicate at all. They can spook easily, have a good top on the tank with no gaps. The burundi and kigoma (sub species frontosa )are the ones with the biggest humps on the head and least expensive, they are also the least blue(there are exceptions for individual fish though). The tanzanian and Zaire varieties are a bit more expensive , zaire being the most expensive, but are much bluer in general and have a eye mask instead of a eye stripe. They tend to be a bit harder to find than burundi and are much bluer in general that is why they are more expensive. Tanz and zaires are the sub species gibberosa. Hope this is the kind of info your looking for.

BTW: i have kept the following types of african cichlids : mbuna, peacocks and haps. The only one of these that i still keep with frontosa (after messing around with all of the above) is single specimen male haps (the blue dolphin and red empress). I dont recommend males and females since they can be aggressive when spawning and tear up your fronts. You could do a female hap , i just like the better color on most male haps. Mbuna are a bad mix with fronts and peacocks while smaller in general i found can be very aggressive fin nippers. Plus when front is bigger they can eat the adult peacocks LOL.

A 180 gallon show tank would be perfect for frontosa. :thumb:


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

Great info thanks for the insight.I have some time to decide what kind of setup I would like to have.Frontosa is high on the list.One more question can any one point me in the direction of a reliable online source for quality frontosa?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i have read many posts, where keepers have become bored and/or frustrated with frontosa activities. many variants are considered excessively shy/skittish, and none can be considered as social with their keeper, as some of the 'wet pet' carnivores from s.a. or c.a.
not all variants develop substantial forehead humps. northern variants (in particular burundi and kigoma) are more renowned for this development than the southern zaire class.
once these fish develop in size (10"+), not only will driftwood become an intrusion to space within the confines of a 180, but many rock structures need also be removed. although they do not run far, frontosa ARE a turn and fly type when spooked. tanks with edges will get fish with scratches, dints, and scars. 
plants that require substrate do not do well, IME. the best choices are rhizome types that can be tied up securely.


----------



## FLYFISH509 (Dec 11, 2005)

Check out TNT Cichlids, he just posted WC Moba's. He is in the Philly area. Many people seem to have been pleased with the fish they've gotten from Tyrone. Here's his post, check out his site. Moba's are expensive and WC's are much more. I've seen him advertise F1's now and then.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpos ... p?id=19159

I have not bought fish from him but did meet him and bought several used tanks from him, nice guy.


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have done some more reading and like the idea of an open tank with minimum decor. As far as watching your fish for relaxation is concerned,enjoying large front's swimming in an open water tank is probally hard to beat!
But WOW these are some pricy fish $185.00 a fish is really crazy!
10-12 fish will add up quick but I wasted more money on dumber things.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

I thought I would not like fronts at first, but I have found that I really love them, they do have some personality, my fav front is the kigoma's, they are the most shy fish i have ever kept, but once they get used to the routine of their house, they get more friendly. I have had several different variants, i feel that the mpimbwe(sp) are the friendlyist front, the group I had would allow me to pet them kind of like a cat, they loved the attention. I am sure that there are quit a few opinions about this though. hth

the price varies quit a lot, if you get f1's and juvies they are much more agreeable to the pocketbook, and you get the enjoyment of watching them 'grow up' but they may take 5 years to reach maturity, so it depends one what you want to have. I always have more time than money...(lol), If you want a breeding group they are more pricey.

I purchased my current group approx 1.5 years ago they are f1 kigomas and were near one inch when i got them, my alpha is getting on 8" now so they do grow pretty fast.

herb


----------

